# One 4GB stick or 2x2GB sticks?



## WhiteLotus (Oct 13, 2010)

Which would perform better, I understand the 2x2 running in dual channel but is this benefit worth the extra £20 that I would have to spend over a single 4GB one?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 13, 2010)

yes


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

No.  I have noticed no practical difference between single and dual channel memory.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 13, 2010)

Get the 4GB stick, that way you'll be able to get more sticks in the future.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2010)

I would say get 2x2gb sticks... but you can eventually have 2x4gb sticks so I'd go with the single channel for now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2010)

Another vote for 1x4Gb, same reasoning as posts above.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> but you can eventually have 2x4gb sticks so I'd go with the single channel for now.



That's a good point, i say go with that.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 14, 2010)

sweet £20 saved, thanks guys.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 14, 2010)

i was running 4x1gb n then a stick died. Running 3x1gb in single channel. At desktop i will say my system seems a tad snappier with just 2gb in dual channel.....games however definitely needed that extra gig. When it comes to game performance, w/e gets you most or sets you up to have the most ram will win over dual/tri/any channel ram if the dual+ channeled ram is less than when in single channel.

4gb stick is my vote, add another later


----------



## keakar (Oct 26, 2010)

AFAIK having all slots filled is not desired for your system to work best but its ok if you have to.

just try to use half the slots if that still gives you the ram you need

i dont think it still applies, but there was a time when it was said its best to balance the memory between the two channels

the trouble with planning to add more ram later is by that time we are upgrading everything else so we need different ram again anyway


----------

